# Ghost Swirl



## CaraBou (Oct 15, 2014)

These didn't turn out as planned.  They are much more "ghostly" in appearance than I had wanted.  There was supposed to be a second swirl color from some parsley infused oil that I added as superfat to a small portion of the batter.  Not surprising, it wasn't enough and it didn't show up at all.  So, the AC that I intended to be a very minor component of the soap ended up being the only color in the bar.  There isn't much to it, but I like subtle soaps so I'm okay with how it turned out.  

I should also mention that the pattern in this soap resulted from running my bear paw back scratcher through a drop swirl (see the tool at http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=48968).  I had no idea what I'd get.  There was a lot of variation between the bars so I definitely need to do more  experimenting to see what kind I can create


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 15, 2014)

I really like it......and I can see half of a face of a cat on one of your soaps in the last picture that you posted. If you look at the middle-positioned soap that's laying face-up just underneath and left of the rose, I can see a cat's eye in the left quadrant of the soap, plus its nose and mouth. Am I crazy, or can you see it too?

IrishLass 

 Edited to add that the same soap (and cat face) is in the first pic you posted, too.


----------



## summerflyy (Oct 15, 2014)

It's beautiful ! I like wispy feel about it !


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Oct 15, 2014)

I love them!! And yeah IrishLass, I can perfectly see the cat, too!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 15, 2014)

Very lovely and a sophisticated look!


I see it irishlass;-)


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 15, 2014)

Those are lovely and very high-end looking.... like marble.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 15, 2014)

Those are really beautiful.  I like the wispy swirls.


----------



## CanaDawn (Oct 15, 2014)

agree with everyone else, very pretty, elegant, and wispy.  "Will-o'-the-Wisp" soap?


----------



## Seawolfe (Oct 15, 2014)

That looks lovely! Like elegant Italian marble.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 15, 2014)

Very pretty...love the wispy look.  Glad your new soaping "tool" worked out for ya


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 15, 2014)

Very elegant and lovely!


----------



## sagehill (Oct 15, 2014)

Personally, I love this wispy-ness.  Not everything has to be in-your-face obvious.


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 15, 2014)

beautiful, I love the soft wispy look too.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 15, 2014)

I love an AC swirl in a white base, and I love your wispy swirls. I use AC in my olive/avocado bars and I wish my swirls were as wispy as yours. Very pretty.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 15, 2014)

Cool!  You could call it the 'back-scratcher swirl'


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 15, 2014)

What an elegant soap, beautiful!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 16, 2014)

Perfect for Halloween!


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone, you've assured me it is not too understated.  The absence of green was disappointing at first, but simplicity won me back. Glad it had you from the start.

I see the cat too -- good find IrishLass!  And from there I see another puss in the same bar, best seen in the bottom photo.  It's in the upper left corner of the bar, above the tiger stripe that starts from the first cat's nose.  It is just two slanted eyes and one ear, like a pale Siamese in snow.  I love cats, and couldn't be happier that they found their way into my soap!


----------



## Khanjari (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't know what you had thought about them to come out as but I love that soap! 

Like some one else stated that it is perfect Halloween soap and it can also be used for Christmas if you tie a bow with red or green ribbon


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 18, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Like some one else stated that it is perfect Halloween soap and it can also be used for Christmas if you tie a bow with red or green ribbon



Love the bow idea.  I'm always struggling for packaging ideas since I don't use a standard approach.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Khanjari (Oct 18, 2014)

Anytime!  If I were you I would use the broad christmasy ribbon,  in the Same way you would do a label for regular bar of soap!!!!!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes I see the cat but do you see the man with a mustache :wink::wink:in the bottom soap on the right!


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 19, 2014)

You mean the guy with the big nose?  Took me awhile to find him!  Now I know my soap is haunted!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't know about a big nose but he definitely has nice hair and  mysterious eyes. I think I dated him in the 70's


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 19, 2014)

I must have the wrong guy.  I wouldn't date this one!

OK Pepsi Girl, help me find this mystery man.  I can't have a handsome dude lurking in the shower with me without me knowing.  I've been faithful to my DH nearly 10 years, but I can't give up a freebie!

Is he in the bottommost bar in the bottommost picture?


----------



## Hilge (Oct 19, 2014)

I see a rhino! Lovely.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 20, 2014)

They are gorgeous and I do see the kitty


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 20, 2014)

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/1...-40a416e08214_zps35469e03.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

Hope this works!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 20, 2014)

It looks just like Ponce de Leon.  Spooky...


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 20, 2014)

Got him!  Yeah, okay, he can come in the shower with me, lol  

I also see the rhino, Hilge.  I wonder if my husband sent him.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok maybe that's not the guy a dated.  

What I want to know is why  everybody else is looking at cats?  Am I the only one who found the man? :shock:


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 21, 2014)

I like the subtlety.  They almost look like marble.


----------



## Alprinceton (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm trying to catch up with the posts...

Who's dating a rhino??

CaraBou, I love your soaps.
Marblelous!


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 23, 2014)

Alprinceton, you're back!  Just in time for rugged men and rhinos hiding in parsley that never materialized.  

I've never actually dated a rhino but I have had some bulls. My DH is a scorpio, and that's enough for me right now.    But my soap goes EVERYWHERE that I go, so we'll see what happens.  I'll certainly be watching to see what everyone else does, especially that Pepsi Girl...


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok I know I dated the rhino!  Thankful I married a teddy bear!
And I forgot to mention the soap is beautiful!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 24, 2014)

There's a Marine in the far left bar in the first picture, and there's a replica of The Scream in the bottom left bar of the third picture.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 25, 2014)

hmlove, I see The Scream!  Now _that _is haunting!  I desperately want to respect the Marine -- is s/he on the swirl top, or the cut face of the bar?  I'm looking on the upright bar in the first picture -- is that right?
-


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 25, 2014)

The cut face. He's standing at attention and facing the rose


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 26, 2014)

hmlove1218 said:


> There's a Marine in the far left bar in the first picture.





hmlove1218 said:


> The cut face. He's standing at attention and facing the rose



OK, I need more clues.  What is his relationship to the angled line at the top of the bar and semi-oval just below that?


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 26, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> OK, I need more clues.  What is his relationship to the angled line at the top of the bar and semi-oval just below that?



Yep, I'm with you Cara and I'm usually so good at stopping men!;-)


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 26, 2014)

The angled line is the brim of his beret. There's a few whispies above for the top of his beret, and a few whispies below for his head and face.  The oval underneath is his shoulder and arm.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 28, 2014)

That is one ghost that almost eluded me!  I can barely make him out. It's a good thing he can't go anywhere else -- I'd never find him again!


----------



## Jstar (Oct 30, 2014)

I love the marbled look of these..gorgeous 

Ya'll are crackin' me up over all the things you see in these soaps..blast, now I have to go back and look too....


----------



## Jstar (Oct 30, 2014)

Okkkk....I see the cat, and I see the face..but does anyone see the half naked person? Second pic, at base of rose..where the 2 green stamons on top are? Looks like the 'shrugging' man almost..but only the right side of him

I personally think we are all having flashbacks....*snicker*


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 30, 2014)

I could use some free body so I am searching for it... but nt surprising I an challenged in that liberty.  More direction, Jstar?   

Hey @Pepsi Girl, @hmlove or @snappyllama -- can you sniff him out??  Sure hope your at the @s! Someone correct me if this doesn't work.


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 30, 2014)

Ghostly or not, it looks like travertine marble.  I can imagine it in a stainless dish in a stark white subway tile bathroom.  In my mind, it has simple lavender or bay rum fragrance. Classic and classy. Good job.


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 30, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> These didn't turn out as planned.  They are much more "ghostly" in appearance than I had wanted.  There was supposed to be a second swirl color from some parsley infused oil that I added as superfat to a small portion of the batter.  Not surprising, it wasn't enough and it didn't show up at all.  So, the AC that I intended to be a very minor component of the soap ended up being the only color in the bar.  There isn't much to it, but I like subtle soaps so I'm okay with how it turned out.
> 
> I should also mention that the pattern in this soap resulted from running my bear paw back scratcher through a drop swirl (see the tool at http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=48968).  I had no idea what I'd get.  There was a lot of variation between the bars so I definitely need to do more  experimenting to see what kind I can create



3rd photo down. Soap on the bottom left.  End of bar has a profile of a ghostly face...mouth wide open emitting a ghostly howl.


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 30, 2014)

Jstar said:


> I love the marbled look of these..gorgeous
> 
> Ya'll are crackin' me up over all the things you see in these soaps..blast, now I have to go back and look too....



I thought I saw Jesus or Mary there for a minute in one of them, but maybe that's just the crack talkin'


----------



## Jstar (Oct 30, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> I could use some free body so I am searching for it... but nt surprising I an challenged in that liberty.  More direction, Jstar?
> 
> Hey @Pepsi Girl, @hmlove or @snappyllama -- can you sniff him out??  Sure hope your at the @s! Someone correct me if this doesn't work.



Let's see can I post this.....

ETA: Actually once I got to drawing the stix out, I realized its not the shrugging man..its John Travolta :Kitten Love:


----------



## Jstar (Oct 30, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> I thought I saw Jesus or Mary there for a minute in one of them, but maybe that's just the crack talkin'



Put the crack down, and back slowly away......


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 30, 2014)

I think this is the funniest post thread yet... Lol!


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok I looked closer and I swear Picasso is haunting your soaps cause I see a couple naked bodies, a dragon smoking a hooka, and a googly eyed child from a Stan Silverstein book.


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 31, 2014)

Jstar said:


> Okkkk....I see the cat, and I see the face..but does anyone see the half naked person? Second pic, at base of rose..where the 2 green stamons on top are? Looks like the 'shrugging' man almost..but only the right side of him
> 
> I personally think we are all having flashbacks....*snicker*



Which half?  I'm  just sayin'


----------



## Neptune (Oct 31, 2014)

I swear u can see a bipedal gryphon smoking a cig in the second pic! Umm, turn the pic clockwise an it's the cut face of the mostly vertical one


----------



## Jstar (Oct 31, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Which half?  I'm  just sayin'



My right..his left....I think.

And he's modest...hiding behind the rose n all...


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 31, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Ghostly or not, it looks like travertine marble.  I can imagine it in a stainless dish in a stark white subway tile bathroom.  In my mind, it has simple lavender or bay rum fragrance. Classic and classy. Good job.



Thanks!  It is a lavender-mint EO blend, and it smells _fantastic_!



DWinMadison said:


> 3rd photo down. Soap on the bottom left.  End of bar has a profile of a ghostly face...mouth wide open emitting a ghostly howl.



Sorry, hmlove beat you to this one -- this is "The Scream."




Jstar said:


> Actually once I got to drawing the stix out, I realized its not the shrugging man..its John Travolta :Kitten Love:





jules92207 said:


> Ok I looked closer and I swear Picasso is haunting your soaps cause I see a couple naked bodies, a dragon smoking a hooka, and a googly eyed child from a Stan Silverstein book.





Neptune said:


> I swear u can see a bipedal gryphon smoking a cig in the second pic!



*Help!!!  My soaps are possessed!!!!*


----------



## Jstar (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, they may be possessed, but they sure are purdy


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2014)

I wonder what the ghost soaps are up to this Halloween night?  DH and I are away on trip.  It's just the 2 cats in the house.  I can totally envision their tails fluffed up and backs arched from something intangible that just isn't right!


----------

